# Are these Ork transfers/decals? a little confused



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with the decals here, i'm ttrying to figure out if 2 of these rows of decals are for orks or space marines (came from AOBR box)
oh, and i mean the transfer sheet on the right side. the left is from my wartrukk box i think.










The rows i'm curious about are the black circles with the black skulls, and the row to the right of that, black circles with black bolts.

the 4 left rows all look like marines to me, as do the roman numerals. 
the single black bolts towards the right, next to the moons, look like ork bolts to me.

can someone clarify? Thanks in advance :friends:


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

the whole right hand sheet are marines, to the best of my knowledge


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

not quite, the white on the bottom right are orks, the moons are bad moons orks, and theres also the white decals on the very right, which are evil suns and goffs ><


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those two rows are campaign symbols for marines as far as I remember.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

as far as i can tell only the 2 right rows are orks, may be more but anything that has a "perfect" shape - ie circles/boxes/etc - are marines


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

aw...i wonder why there's like an 8-2 ratio of transfers for marines/orks on the aobr sheet :S, especially when the space marines in the box are less models than the orks.. sucks a little more because i traded the marines for a 2nd set of orks, meaning 40 boyz 10 nobs 6 koptas and 2 warbosses
good thing i have that other sheet. 

okay thanks guys <3


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Orks are not as uniform as marines so dont require the same level of badges, plus they are orks so you can decal them up with marine decals if you want, orks are anything goes type of chaps, plus they quite often try to emulate good fighting forces that they encounter so it would be quite fluffy for them to use the "badges" of a space marine chapter or two.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

makes sense, plus i'm playing blood axes so we mix a little with the umies anyways. i'll keep those for like a looted rhino or something


----------

